# Want a decent PMP in 3.5k...



## KDroid (Apr 27, 2011)

I am looking for a decent PMP (Nothing fancy!) Help me out, please! 

I can extend my budget to 4k. Not more than that!  

Requirements:


 Minimum Screen size = 2"
 Pleasant Audio & Video Capabilities
 Large inbuilt Memory (>4gb)
 Appealing Looks

Products in view:


 Zebronics Zebmate Cinema 3.0
 Philips GoGear Aria 8gb
 Cowon iAudio 7


Cinema 3.0 fulfils most of my requirements. It has got a good screen size (3"). But, it has got mixed type of reviews. Moreover, Zebronics is not a brand I can trust.

Aria 8gb has got a small display which is not suited for video playback & costs more relatively. However, it has got good reviews & Philips is a brand I can trust.

Cowon iAudio 7 is just perfect but has hot a really small screen size (1.3"). It is not at all suited for video playback. It costs more than both the above choices. However, it has got great reviews & it boasts of an excellent sound quality!

Provide me couple of more choices. 

Also suggest me a behind-the-neck headphone for around Rs.500.

Thanx in Advance!!


----------



## desiibond (Apr 27, 2011)

Cowon iAudio 9
Sansa Fuze+
Creative Zen
If you want to get a player with video playback capability, you better get Cowon D2+ atleast.


----------



## KDroid (Apr 28, 2011)

desiibond said:


> Cowon iAudio 9
> Sansa Fuze+
> Creative Zen
> If you want to get a player with video playback capability, you better get Cowon D2+ atleast.



All the mentioned choices extend my budget except couple of Creative Zen models.  However the Creative Zen Models have got a small display.

I want a PMP with decent video playback capacity. I expect a no-frill video playback which can entertain me occasionally. I would be using the PMP for a year or so only. 

Which one would you suggest among the 3 choices I mentioned in my post? (Keeping my requirements in mind)


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Apr 29, 2011)

choose from Philips or Cowon..


----------



## KDroid (Apr 29, 2011)

My eyes landed on Samsung YP-Q1C.

Samsung Q1 C is just perfect. Although priced high at various place, it is available for Rs. 4,175 at eBay. Samsung is a company I can trust. It has got a large memory & an excellent display. It boasts of DNSe™ 3.0, TTS & an excellent build. 

Check it out here.

Looks like a perfect choice. But, I will still wait & check out more substitutes. Else, I will go for this one!


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Apr 29, 2011)

personally i dont like samsung for PMP.. less battery back up.. 
visit some shop and try.. i have heard its touch button are nt that responsive..


----------



## KDroid (Apr 29, 2011)

I totally agree... but this one is quite tempting!

It claims 30 Hours of Audio playback & even 10 hours would be sufficient for me. 

This one is hardly available at any of the shops. 

As far as the touch buttons are concerned, it doesn't matters much. In case of a high end PMP, I would have paid a lot of attention to such notes. 

btw, thanx for your views. I would keep them in mind & try to look for better substitutes if possible.


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Apr 29, 2011)

and this model is for not less than 6.5 k on any other site except ebay.. 
they are claiming 30.. it can give max 10hrs only.. dnt expect more than that too...

also have a look on Sony.. their bundled earphone is of poor quality but if you use some other earphone.. sound quality and battery both are gr8


----------



## KDroid (Apr 30, 2011)

yeah... I know that!! 

I had a look on Sony nwz-e344. Available for 4.4k @ eBay. Kind of good!! Almost similar to the Samsung one... however it has got a relatively small display (2.0"). Even this one claims of 30 hours playback & I don't expect more than 15 hours.


----------



## nishantve1 (May 20, 2011)

Are you interested in Sony walkman B series with an intex Headphone ? 
Just at 1299 with 2GB memory ? 
Check it out here 
eBay India: Sony Walkman NWZ-B142F (2 GB) MP3 Player (item 280680970377 end time 19-Jun-2011 14:50:38 IST)


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (May 21, 2011)

heyy any idea about COWON C2,D3,T2 prices?


----------



## KDroid (May 23, 2011)

nishantve1 said:


> Are you interested in Sony walkman B series with an intex Headphone ?
> Just at 1299 with 2GB memory ?
> Check it out here
> eBay India: Sony Walkman NWZ-B142F (2 GB) MP3 Player (item 280680970377 end time 19-Jun-2011 14:50:38 IST)



Na... I am not at all interested... I want a pmp with decent video playback...

I will be buying it in july.. And have not finalized any yet.. 

I may even skip the idea of pmP.. And go for amazon kindle instead...


----------

